# 2013 haynie 25 magnum is here



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Haynie 25 Magnum is here. The pictures really don't do any justice to the actual size of the boat. We don't have any real numbers yet as far as draft and speeds due to this being the first one so please bare with us. We do however have some other specs. As soon as we get it rigged ill be posting pics of the boat finished. This boat will be in the Coastal Bend Boat & Outdoor Show in Robstown on the 21st-24th of February or you can stop by Chris's marine and see it in person. 


Weight - 2120 lbs
Length - 24' 9"
Beam - 8'
Max HP - 350 HP


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Badass! This thing better have a 350 V-Rod hanging off the back of it or I will be very disappointed!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

That is a good looking boat.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice, whats the difference V.S the H.O just a little longer right ?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Longer, 8" wider, and some changes to the pad I believe

Edit: or it might be the pad is 8" wider can't remember to be honest


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet lines!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks nice - although doesn't look to have much storage considering it's "25 feet" long


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Looks nice - although doesn't look to have much storage considering it's "25 feet" long


Looks awesome! Might have to order one for my next boat.

One of the benefits about going custom is getting to pick your layout. You can put as much or as little storage as you'd like. Hell, they'll put storages inside of a storage if you want!


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

nice


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

That's the good thing about a custom boat, can put as much or as little storage as you wish.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

The beam is actually 8 and a 1/2 inches not 8.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice, seeing how it is base color, I assume you are going to put a wrap on it for the boat show?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Looks nice - although doesn't look to have much storage considering it's "25 feet" long


The more storage the more junk...lol

You could put 10' decks on it if you wanted, and have room to take the bass pro store with you. Personally, if it won fit in one small tackle bag and a small dry box it don't belong on a boat.

That's the rule for customers, 4 people should be ale to fit all there stuff in one backpack. Lol


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Levi said:


> The more storage the more junk...lol
> 
> You could put 10' decks on it if you wanted, and have room to take the bass pro store with you. Personally, if it won fit in one small tackle bag and a small dry box it don't belong on a boat.
> 
> That's the rule for customers, 4 people should be ale to fit all there stuff in one backpack. Lol


X2 I have a plastics binder and a hind and fish shoulder bag. Hold 8 top waters and all the tails I needed.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, that's my problem.. I always bring enough to cover anyone and darn near every situation -probably because I don't get to go often enough. 

I do see a lot of potential for some really cool deck, storage and raised console layouts. 

This will be a really cool boat to watch evolve.


----------



## Capt. Chip (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool. Definitely on short-list for my next boat. Chris, please call me when you run it.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

what a beast!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Levi, I'm the same exact way, but I definately agree with Reelwork, the more storage the better. Big reason I went with a bigger deck. 

Can't wait until they get some #'s on it, hopefully with a big 4stk. 300-350 please. This thing is going to obliterate chop.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to see my 24 cat has a new brother

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Is that length dimension of 24'9" without the motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

goodwood said:


> Is that length dimension of 24'9" without the motor?


yes


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yes


after a jackplate and motor you could easily say it's a 27 or 28 footer.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

goodwood said:


> after a jackplate and motor you could easily say it's a 27 or 28 footer.


about that and probably close to 34' on the trailer, my HO won't fit in a 32' barn.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a big bay boat.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats a sweet hull. Cant wait to see some video of it in action.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes the 24' 9" is without the motor.


goodwood said:


> Is that length dimension of 24'9" without the motor?


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Levi said:


> The more storage the more junk...lol
> 
> You could put 10' decks on it if you wanted, and have room to take the bass pro store with you. Personally, if it won fit in one small tackle bag and a small dry box it don't belong on a boat.
> 
> That's the rule for customers, 4 people should be ale to fit all there stuff in one backpack. Lol


At least give it an anchor locker...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

When you pull up on a pothole you make too much noise pulling an anchor out of a locker, we anchor sideways, so it sits on the deck on the drivers side tied off to the middle cleat ready to deploy. I swear I can't fish a boat that has clutter or stuff you need like an anchor stuffed in a box. Silence and speed are the key to catching fish, being able to drop anchor with minimal movement makes my day easier. I may anchor 30-40 times a day when pothole fishing for reds, and winding a rope in and out of a locker is such a pain that the thought of it makes me almost lose sanity..lol. To each his own though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Levi said:


> When you pull up on a pothole you make too much noise pulling an anchor out of a locker, we anchor sideways, so it sits on the deck on the drivers side tied off to the middle cleat ready to deploy. I swear I can't fish a boat that has clutter or stuff you need like an anchor stuffed in a box. Silence and speed are the key to catching fish, being able to drop anchor with minimal movement makes my day easier. I may anchor 30-40 times a day when pothole fishing for reds, and winding a rope in and out of a locker is such a pain that the thought of it makes me almost lose sanity..lol. To each his own though.


Very valid point right there. Keep in mind that these boats are completely custom so one guy can have an anchor locker and then next one won't. The layout of this first boat is just one of many different configurations you can have.


----------



## Gusj20 (Apr 11, 2010)

Makes my Z21 look like a dingy. Maybe if I feed it right it'll grow up big and strong like that.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*2014 Model*

I want one! Can you replace the small compartment on the front deck with a large single triangle lid/compartment like those on a Pathfinder?

:dance:


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

my next HO for sure love my 2012 and so do the on lookers around the dock


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

The HO I have on order right now has such small decks it would make a storage compartment loving fishermen cry. Only enough room for 6 type 1 life vests, flares, whistle, fist aid kit, and my small dry box that holds my personal items.

But it will probably be the fastest 225 powered HO around! That is until I get a really nasty sound system with subs weighing it down..lol

The guys at Chris's marine are top notch, you name it, they can build it!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So did they just stretch the HO, or is redesigned? The HO always felt a little loose in the rear end when I've ridden in them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> So did they just stretch the HO, or is redesigned? The HO always felt a little loose in the rear end when I've ridden in them.


From what I heard it is a brand new design and there are some changes to the pad to address those problems. Chris really took his time designing the plug and I would expect it to be an awesome boat. I am really looking forward to seeing what Chris is going to do with the mold that he bought from Eric Simmons that is a stepped pad vee.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing what Chris is going to do with the mold that he bought from Eric Simmons that is a stepped pad vee.


I am too!! Got my fingers crossed for a 24LS


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Any new pics or numbers on the hull? Would like to see some pics of it rigged out and of it on the water..


----------



## huntn4surf (Apr 20, 2006)

*25' Magnum*

I've owned about every bay boat on the market over the last 20 years, including 3 parker big bays. I went from a Big Bay to a Haynie 24HO to gain a little speed. I thougth I was going to be giving up a really nice ride for a little speed. The only thing I gave up was the tunnel, the 24HO handled the open bay as well, or better than the Parker. I recently sold the 24HO and ordered the new 25' Magnum. I spent a week going over pricing and details with Chris, and finally tested one out last week. I was very pleased with the service, I was treated like the only customer every time I called, and trust me, it was a lot! They are very easy to work with, and well worth the trip to Port A. If you are interested in buying a new boat, don't hessitate to give Chris a call! If you make it down for a test ride, you better hang on!!!! The Magnum drafts the same as the 24HO and will run plenty shallow! As far as the storage, I agree with Levi, how much junk do you need??? Your boat shouldn't be your storage shed, but if you need it to be Chris can and will accommodate.

I will post pictures as soon as I get it, should be this month!


----------



## huntn4surf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Magnum in Progress*

She's getting close!


----------



## Maxx121 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice color choices!


----------



## YMB (Nov 4, 2011)

what motor???


----------



## huntn4surf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Closer*

Mercury 250 Pro XS


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Any updates on perf. #'s on this boat? Interested to see how close it is to the 24HO. After riding in a 24HO through Galveston bay slop I can only imagine how great this boat rides.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

huntn4surf said:


> Mercury 250 Pro XS


Well lets here some reviews! How does the 250 pro xs push it?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet ride


----------

